# Yi



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

> Training camp is 12 weeks away. Yi's camp insists that he won't sign with the Bucks and that the 19-year-old is prepared to play no professional basketball for a year to make himself eligible to re-enter the draft in 2008, unless the Bucks trade his draft rights. Milwaukee --- skeptical that Yi and Chinese basketball officials are prepared to hold him out of so much top-level competition leading into the '08 Beijing Olympics -- insists that it still won't even consider trade offers and remains hopeful that Yi will soon accept their invitation to visit the city and the team's home base.



http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/column...arc&id=2933645


Thought you should have this on your board.
's y'all being screwe after all.

Bunch of bull****.


edit: speaking of bull... I stole that from the Bulls board


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

Do the bucks still need a PG?

How about working a 3 team deal for Jarrett Jack to Milwaukee, Yi to a team with a quality SF and Team X trades a SF to Portland?


----------



## DanielGibson4MVP (Jun 8, 2007)

Five5even said:


> Do the bucks still need a PG?
> 
> How about working a 3 team deal for Jarrett Jack to Milwaukee, Yi to a team with a quality SF and Team X trades a SF to Portland?


Stupid trade for Milwaukee. They could get a lot better than just Jack for him.


----------



## Five5even (Jun 15, 2007)

DanielGibson4MVP said:


> Stupid trade for Milwaukee. They could get a lot better than just Jack for him.


filler cap space is assumed. So its a multi player deal anyway. It wouldn't be just jack. Probably Webster, Przybilla and maybe one of the young picks this year or a future pick.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

what about Duhon or Safo and our lottery protected pick next year for Yi?


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Five5even said:


> filler cap space is assumed. So its a multi player deal anyway. It wouldn't be just jack. Probably Webster, Przybilla and maybe one of the young picks this year or a future pick.


I would prefer Webster, seeing that Pryzbilla isn't as useful, as we once thought he was.


PD said:


> what about Duhon or Safo and our lottery protected pick next year for Yi?


Duhon and a pick sound nice.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You know what you guys should do?
Tank this up coming season and draft him with #1 draft pick overall just to piss him off. 
What away to show Yi's agent or whoever is behind him.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah that sucks you guys got screwed out of this deal...


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> You know what you guys should do?
> Tank this up coming season and draft him with #1 draft pick overall just to piss him off.
> What away to show Yi's agent or whoever is behind him.


lol, totally worth it. :rofl:


----------

